# Asking if anyone needs to go to the toilet



## Dmitry_86

Dear friends!!!

Today I have already asked you a very important question about the way I  should offer to take off outer garments  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=9292058&posted=1#post9292058.  Also before starting a tour around a museum I always ask if anyone  needs to go to the toilet. Below I have posted some types of question I  normally ask:

1) Does anyone need to go to the bathroom?
2) Does anyone need to go to the toilet?
3) Does anyone need a comfort stop?
4) Does anyone need (to use) facilities?

If you can suggest something better, you are welcome, of course

Thanks!!!


----------



## ewie

Remind us, Dmitry ~ are these British tourists, American tourists, or a mixed bag?


----------



## Dmitry_86

ewie said:


> Remind us, Dmitry ~ are these British tourists, American tourists, or a mixed bag?



All you have mentioned. The more you suggest the better. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ewie

Right, so we need something that won't leave Americans scratching their heads and Brits giggling (and/or vice versa).


----------



## Dmitry_86

So what are your suggestions?


----------



## JulianStuart

I'd vote for #2.
Errrm, let me re-phrase that
I think toilet would be understood by all, with minimal giggling or confusion.


----------



## ewie

Well, for a start I wouldn't mention _need_ (it does slightly imply that your poor charges are all incontinent or worse)

How about:
_Would anyone like to use the facilities before we start our tour?_

Yes, I'm pretty sure that would cover it.


----------



## e2efour

Perhaps "go to the toilet or the bathroom"?
Or "to wash your hands or something?"

I think it's difficult to find a word to refer to the establishment (rest-room in the US, ?? in the UK). By all means use toilet, if that's acceptable in the US.


----------



## ewie

Oh I don't know ... it's probably just me ... I read too many 19th-century novels ... mentioning _toilets_ just seems kind of ............... _indelicate_


----------



## Nunty

For Americans, the word _toilet_ is definitely indelicate. I think the "use the facilities" suggestion is perfect since it apparently works for Brits, too.


----------



## ewie

Oh yes, _facilities_ works for us ~ I just wasn't sure if it would work for you.


----------



## Nunty

Oh my very goodness! We have found a term that is acceptable on both sides. Someone make note of the date.


----------



## ewie

Done!  (The 11th of Never ... or Never 11, to put it like that)


----------



## natkretep

Bingo! I actually liked _facilities_ when I saw the question.

But presumably, in a Russian museum, there won't be just Brits and Americans listening in? There might be Swedes, Germans, Italians, Indians or Chinese who speak English. If so, I'm wondering if _facilities _mightn't be _too_ euphemistic for them. I was recently in long-haul flights with British Airways (June-July 2010), and noticed that they referred to the _washroom_. (This, I think, is new; previously, the term had always been the _lavatory_ or the _toilet_.) If that is gaining acceptance, maybe that term could be a good candidate: it doesn't cause confusion and does not upset too many sensibilities.

(Having said that, I must say that I _never_ say _washroom_ myself. )


----------



## mizbooty

LOL Canadians like facilities too.  Something that I have used successfully in meetings -

Would anyone like a nature break (before we continue / begin)?


----------



## JulianStuart

natkretep said:


> Bingo! I actually liked _facilities_ when I saw the question.
> 
> But presumably, in a Russian museum, there won't be just Brits and Americans listening in? There might be Swedes, Germans, Italians, Indians or Chinese who speak English. If so, I'm wondering if _facilities _mightn't be _too_ euphemistic for them. I was recently in long-haul flights with British Airways (June-July 2010), and noticed that they referred to the _washroom_. (This, I think, is new; previously, the term had always been the _lavatory_ or the _toilet_.) If that is gaining acceptance, maybe that term could be a good candidate: it doesn't cause confusion and does not upset too many sensibilities.
> 
> (Having said that, I must say that I _never_ say _washroom_ myself. )


I think I had the same thought in mind - wide _international_ comprehension - when I suggested toilet would be acceptable.  I know it's a word in BrE that distinguishes classes (or aspirations thereto) but was a _little_ surprised that it was also considered "delicate" in AmE.  Compared to euphemisms, I understand, and "facilities" is in quite wide use among native speakers.  

However, in the world of international business and tourism, there are business facilities (Internet, copier, FAX etc), fitness facilities (gym, weights, sauna, swimming etc), banquet, conference etc., all of which fall into this category so a tourist with limited English _might_ get confused.


----------



## e2efour

In which case rather than the *vague* euphemism "facilities" why not come straight out with "toilet facilities"?

I think that if I were a guide in the _Ermitazh _I would say:
"Now before we start our tour, would anyone like to make use of the toilet facilities."

Or possibly "our excellent toilet facilities" if, as in some museums, they are worth visiting for themselves (like the metro stations in Moscow).


----------



## Loob

Well... here's another vote for "Would anyone like to use the facilities before....?
You can't offend or confuse anyone with that!


----------



## e2efour

_Facilities_ is much to vague a word, in my view and would certain confuse some non-native speakers of English.
_Toilet facilities_ is much clearer and I fail to see how anyone could be offended by it. People see the word "toilet" in all kinds of places.

Of course, _toilet_ and _facilities_ are both euphemisms.


----------



## owlman5

I like "facilities" too, though I see e2efour's point about its potential for confusing non-native speakers.  If you're going to use a euphemism, why not use "rest rooms"?


----------



## natkretep

owlman5 said:


> If you're going to use a euphemism, why not use "rest rooms"?



Because that can be misunderstood as a place where people rest. It is in the same league as BrE cloakroom.

I suggested _washroom _ because although it is euphemistic, it is still sufficiently transparent, and when analysed means the same thing as _lavatory_. I think _toilet facilities_ suggested earlier works as well without upsetting too many sensibilities in an international context.

Nat


----------



## ewie

Unfortunately, _restroom_ is one of those quaint Americanisms which always makes (me) personally giggle, making me think of one of these [that one's unoccupied].

_Washroom_?  Hmm, well, maybe.  Except that _that_ tends to conjure me up images of one of these.

And I think if you're going to commit the indelicacy of saying _toilet facilities_, you might as well *just* say _toilets_.


----------



## Majorbloodnock

Rather than asking a question, I'd probably opt for making a statement.

"If anyone would like to freshen up before we start the tour, the facilities are just here; Ladies to the left and Gentlemen to the right."

It's all euphemistic, but I think there's enough detail there to make the meaning plain. Let's not forget that they're responsible adults who're perfectly capable of dealing with their own personal needs. If they still don't understand, I doubt they'll have an issue with approaching you and asking for clarification.


----------



## Copyright

I think that if you're standing in a herd and the shepherd is addressing you, he or she can use any word -- or even say the entire thing in Greek, with a telling sideways glance -- and you'll understand: _Before we begin our cultural odyssey, would anyone like to use the framingham/boojumbura/mogadishu/bugaloo/igloo/loo?_


----------



## Cagey

e2efour said:


> _Facilities_ is much to vague a word, in my view and would certain confuse some non-native speakers of English.
> _Toilet facilities_ is much clearer and I fail to see how anyone could be offended by it. People see the word "toilet" in all kinds of places.
> 
> Of course, _toilet_ and _facilities_ are both euphemisms.


In American English, _toilet_ is the word for the [usually] white plumbing fixture you sit on. Thus, to us, using the word "toilet" seems too explicit a reference to the activity you have in mind.


----------



## Loob

Majorbloodnock said:


> "If anyone would like to freshen up before we start the tour[...]


Sorry, Major, "freshen up" would make me giggle or snigger ("aren't I fresh enough?")

I thought we reached an admirable transatlantic solution with "use the facilities".


----------



## Majorbloodnock

Loob said:


> Sorry, Major, "freshen up" would make me giggle or snigger ("aren't I fresh enough?")


 
An added bonus, I'd say. Not only do you get the opportunity to relieve your bladder, you also start the tour with a smile.


----------



## ewie

_Freshen up_ would make me giggle too.  It's too close to those teeth-grindingly euphemistic Ladies' Monthly Supplies adverts:

_XXX will keep you fresh all day long, even when you're playing tennis, rock-climbing, and flirting with impossibly handsome men ...

__F__ramingham_ is nice, though ~ it has a lovely lido


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

C'mon, let the American suffer a little — although I never felt any embarrassment around me when I pronounced the word in the States— and let's use "toilet", which is understood by most everybody else.
GS


----------



## Rover_KE

I'm with Giorgio: *toilet *hits the spot.

I can't believe the number of people who think we need a euphemism for this word, or that anybody is going to be *offended* by it.

I *was* going to say 'just avoid a crude word like *crapper*', until I noticed that our very own WR dictionary lists it as an alternative:

*3 **toilet*, can, commode, crapper, pot, potty, stool, throne
_a plumbing fixture for defecation and urination _

Rover


----------



## Loob

But "toilet" is _itself _a euphemism, Rover...


----------



## Nunty

The fact remains. If you are in a position that requires you to speak in a polite register to Americans, you should avoid the word "toilet". It's a cultural difference and thus not subject to reason.

Of course if you want to "let the American suffer a little" I might question your motives while suggesting you go for broke and use one of the very rude euphemisms.

As the question was asked by a tour guide who will use the word professionally, I respectfully suggest that "let them suffer a little" is not helpful advice.


----------



## Loob

I'm with Nunty.  Why on earth would a tour guide want to alienate a part - perhaps a substantial part - of his clientele?

As I said earlier "use the facilities" seems to meet the requirement of explaining the option without offending anyone....


----------



## Libeccio

How about "does anyone need to use the lavatory?" or for British people "does anyone need to use the loo?"


----------



## Bevj

Maybe I'm awkward but if anyone asked me if I wanted to 'use the facilities', I wouldn't have a clue what they were talking about!   How about 'bathroom'?  I don't think anyone could possibly imagine they were being invited to take a bath...


----------



## JamesM

Bathroom works fine for U.S. tourists. They will understand it immediately. I have no idea if it also works in BE. 

Bathroom is a far cry better than "toilet". I know it may seem odd to some that we have such a reaction but "toilet" strikes many Americans as much more direct and indelicate than even "john" or "head" or "loo" or many other nicknames. It refers not to the room for most of us but to the fixture itself. 

That room over there is not the toilet or toilets; it's the bathroom, restroom or even washroom, I suppose. But we don't get an image of a room when you say "toilet". We see the fixture... and someone sitting on it.

It might be quirky, but it nonetheless exists, as Nunty said.


----------



## Libeccio

Yes, anglo culture has felt embarrassment and shame about bowel movements and sex since the Victorian era in Great Britain... so many euphemisms for toilets and going to the bathroom.

"Does anybody in the group need to do number 1 or number 2 before moving on to the next museum?"


----------



## e2efour

Number 1 and number 2 sound to me like baby talk for piss and crap respectively.
Since, heaven forbid, we musn't upset the susceptibilities of Americans even by saying "toilet facilities", why not "Would anyone like to visit the men's room or the women's room?"
In any case is number # comprehensible to non-native speakers?


----------



## JamesM

"Men's room" and "Women's/Ladies' room" would work fine for Americans, as far as I know. (I imagine "Ladies' room" might sound a little odd in British English.)

I have to say I find it a little annoying that a particular American cultural sensitivity is treated with such disdain by some British English speakers.  I would think they would find it refreshing that we had any sensitivities at all.


----------



## Libeccio

It's by no means only an Americans, lots of English language culture has inherited that sensitivity. let's not digress into cultural criticism, though, the OP just asked a question about word choice.


----------



## natkretep

e2efour said:


> Number 1 and number 2 sound to me like baby talk for piss and crap respectively.
> Since, heaven forbid, we musn't upset the susceptibilities of Americans even by saying "toilet facilities", why not "Would anyone like to visit the men's room or the women's room?"
> In any case is number # comprehensible to non-native speakers?



It would take me perhaps half a second to work out men's and women's room. Why not the more conventional Gents and Ladies?


----------



## Copyright

natkretep said:


> It would take me perhaps half a second to work out men's and women's room. Why not the more conventional Gents and Ladies?



"Gents" on a St. Petersburg museum tour? I can imagine a little confusion. 

I think it's better to stay close to the *men *and *women *words (more universally understood) if we're designating sexes for individual rooms. Although I still think a little acting -- _Would anyone like to use the _[insert funny pantomime here]_ before we get on with the boring bits?_ -- might set the right tone for a tour group.


----------



## natkretep

Copyright said:


> "Gents" on a St. Petersburg museum tour? I can imagine a little confusion.



Yes, I concede to that. I think less of a problem with Americans and Brits, but maybe more for some others.

Yes, the panto idea is good. Or you could say 'wash our hands or do other things'.


----------



## sky753

Hello Everyone,

I would like to know here the most common expression for go to the toilet while one stays at home and in some formal occasions?

Regards

Sky


----------



## Bigote Blanco

sky753 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to know here the most common expression for go to the toilet while one stays at home and in some formal occasions?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sky


 
home: I need to go to the bathroom.(then leave the room)
formal: Please excuse me, I need to go to the restroom. (then leave)


----------



## sky753

Bigote Blanco said:


> home: I need to go to the bathroom.(then leave the room)
> formal: Please excuse me, I need to go to the restroom. (then leave)


 
Many thanks!


----------



## Parla

Another outside the home might be, "I'm going to visit the [men's][women's] room" (if there are separate facilities). Whether there are or not, "restroom" is always a correct term. 

My dentist's suite of offices include a room, for use of both patients and staff, called "the necessary room," but I've never seen that used anywhere else.


----------



## sky753

Parla said:


> Another outside the home might be, "I'm going to visit the [men's][women's] room" (if there are separate facilities). Whether there are or not, "restroom" is always a correct term.
> 
> My dentist's suite of offices include a room, for use of both patients and staff, called "the necessary room," but I've never seen that used anywhere else.


 

Thanks you!!


----------



## Nunty

In very formal situations, we just excuse ourselves and leave without mentioning where we are going or what we are planning to do there. "Would you excuse me for a moment, please?" is all that need be said.


----------



## Harry Batt

From a line taken from Sinclair Lewis' novel _Main Street _I've been using, "I'm going to visit the chalet de nécessité."


----------



## Hermione Golightly

I wonder if you asking what a non-native speaker guest should say, assuming they know where the 'place' is?
At home with friends and family here in the UK, people usually say "I'm just going to the loo", if their need is interrupting an activity. One expression, that might be rather old fashioned nowadays, is "I need to pay a visit".  There are hundreds of expressions.

I agree with Nunty about formal occasions.





> "Would you excuse me for a moment, please?" is all that need be said.


 But I have never had to excuse myself at a formal function.

Hermione


----------



## Andygc

Sky, you need to say which form of English you want to use. The British go to the toilet or lavatory to empty bowels or bladder, they go to the bathroom to have a bath. 

In the home: 
I must just pop to the loo. 
I'll just pop to the loo before we go / before we sit down. 
I'm just going to the toilet. 
I'm just going to the lav (for some reason I automatically think that with a Welsh accent)
Elderly aunt:
I must powder my nose.

Otherwise, I'm with Nunty - something like "Would you excuse me for a moment, please?"


----------



## Rover_KE

Look up *toilet* in the search box at the top of the page and you'll find links to many other discussions on this perennially popular topic.

Rover


----------



## sky753

Many thanks for your time and useful reply!!


----------



## ewie

*Moderator note:* Hello, Sky753 ~ I've added your question onto the end of a previous thread in which the same question was asked.  As you'll see from the answers above, the answer isn't a simple one ...

... for example:



Parla said:


> "restroom" is always a correct term.


may be true in the United States.  In the United Kingdom it _isn't_.



Nunty said:


> "Would you excuse me for a moment, please?" is all that need be said.


I also agree with Nunty about very formal situations


----------



## abenr

owlman5 said:


> I like "facilities" too, though I see e2efour's point about its potential for confusing non-native speakers.  If you're going to use a euphemism, why not use "rest rooms"?



In my late years, I have taken to use "rest rooms" most frequently.  It seems to have come into fashion.


----------



## djmc

To me (BE) go to the toilet seems normal. Among friends I might say go to the loo or even visit the bog. Both of these seem to be euphemisms as would visit the facilities. I would never say either wash-room or rest-room. I might even say I need to commune with nature or see a man about a dog, but if I wanted to be straightforward I would say go to the toilet.


----------



## sky753

by the way, what is the name for the public toilet there? Toilet?


----------



## Cagey

sky753 said:


> by the way, what is the name for the public toilet there? Toilet?


I think one of these will answer your question:
convenience/restroom/toilet
How would you rather say in informal conversation ? restroom/toilet?
(Once more, there are a wide range of opinions on this, and it depends on where you are.)

If you still have a question after looking at these, feel free to add it to one of them.


----------



## kalamazoo

I think "toilet" is fine. It's not really all that indelicate for AmE speakers, and it is the word most likely to be understood by the Germans and Norwegians and Japanese and Israelis on the tour. "Facilities" is not that common a word for non-native English speakers.


----------

